# neuer ?rechtskonformer? Mainpean-Dialer mit 'ok' eingeben



## Torian (29 Oktober 2003)

Mainpean hat einen neuen Dialer herausgebracht. Man muss nun OK eingeben, dann wählt das Ding direkt. Die Taste Enter wird nicht benötigt.

Ob der wohl von der RegTP akzeptiert wird???

Die Preisangabe ist immer noch schwarz auf grau ->mangelnder Kontrast?

Den Link gibts per PM.


Torian


----------



## technofreak (29 Oktober 2003)

Das  ist aber nur die eine Hälfte der Wahrheit , schau dir mal den Icon/Link auf dem Desktop an ,
 der übergibt einen Parameter , mit dem sich das Teil anders verhält als beim Direktaufruf ohne Parameter.....

tf


----------



## Der Genervte (29 Oktober 2003)

@technofreak

... und die RegTP wird auch erst wieder reagieren, wenn Beschwerden kommen.

Ergo: erst mal abwarten, bis MP wieder 400000 oder mehr registriert hat - und erst dann Beschwerde einlegen. Soll sich ja für alle lohen !


----------



## DocSnyder (29 Oktober 2003)

Wenn Mainpean schon neue Nummern braucht, hätte es sich doch gelohnt, gleich auf 0900 umzustellen. Sonst müssen im Dezember wieder alle Dialer ausgetauscht werden.

Wenn man sich den Dialer so ansieht, hat Mainpean wirklich so wenig wie möglich getan, um die RegTP zufrieden zu stellen. Aber leider nicht genügend. Was immer noch fehlt, ist die Aufklärung darüber, dass die aktuelle Internetverbindung geschlossen und über eine neue, kostenpflichtige Leitung hergestellt wird - und zwar vor der Einwahl.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## technofreak (29 Oktober 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Was immer noch fehlt, ist die Aufklärung darüber, dass die aktuelle Internetverbindung
> geschlossen und über eine neue, kostenpflichtige Leitung hergestellt wird - und zwar vor der Einwahl.



Wer sagt denn, das das wirklich gewollt ist?  Beim Studium der einschlägigen Foren kommen 
da IMHO erhebliche Zweifel auf  :bandit 

tf


----------



## Der Genervte (29 Oktober 2003)

@Snider

Ich "schnüffel" ja auch die Postings von denen durch. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist das denen zu teuer über die 0900 zu gehen, weil jeder Content ne eigenen Nummer braucht und die die Dailer öfters ändern.
Irgendwie wird das denen dann zu teuer.

Und, der "Neue" von MP hat noch mehr Lücken: kann mir nicht vorstellen, das er die Zulassung behält, wenn die RegTP raus bekommt, das er über mitgegebene Parameter veränderbar ist. Aber mit dem Hinweis sollte man noch warten, bis die Registrierung der 400000 abgeschlossen ist .....


----------



## DocSnyder (30 Oktober 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich "schnüffel" ja auch die Postings von denen durch. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist das denen zu teuer über die 0900 zu gehen, weil jeder Content ne eigenen Nummer braucht und die die Dailer öfters ändern.
> Irgendwie wird das denen dann zu teuer.



Aber ab Dezember sind Dialer mit 0190-Nummern nicht mehr zulässig. 0900-9 ist die einzige Alternative. Ich bin gespannt, was sich Mainpean dann einfallen lässt. Eine Extrawurst wird's jedenfalls kaum geben.



> Und, der "Neue" von MP hat noch mehr Lücken: kann mir nicht vorstellen, das er die Zulassung behält, wenn die RegTP raus bekommt, das er über mitgegebene Parameter veränderbar ist. Aber mit dem Hinweis sollte man noch warten, bis die Registrierung der 400000 abgeschlossen ist .....



So ganz unfair wäre ich auch wieder nicht. Mainpean soll wissen, was am neuen Dialer fehlt, und ausreichend Gelegenheit haben, diese Mängel aus der Welt zu schaffen. Denn wenn die RegTP erneut einschreiten muss, kann das Thema Mehrwertdienste für Mainpean endgültig der Vergangenheit angehören.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Der Genervte (30 Oktober 2003)

@Snider

Hmm, da sind wir wohl unterschiedlicher Meinung.
Ich habe - grundsätzlich - auch nichts dagegen, wenn MP ihre Knete mit MWD macht. Aber, wer wie auch immer sich daran beteiligt, durch irreführende Internetseiten Unbedarfte oder Kinder abzuzocken, für die habe ich weder Mitleid noch würde ich "Fair" denen gegenüber sein.
Jedenfalls so lange nicht, wie die dran mitwirken.


----------



## technofreak (30 Oktober 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> So ganz unfair wäre ich auch wieder nicht. Mainpean soll wissen, was am neuen Dialer fehlt,
> und ausreichend Gelegenheit haben, diese Mängel aus der Welt zu schaffen.


Sorry , aber das ist Quatsch mit Sauce, wenn du hier ernsthaft verklickern willst, daß A.R.
 nicht ganz genau wüßte, was er da veranstaltet, dann ist das schlichter Unfug.


----------



## Stalker2002 (30 Oktober 2003)

> So ganz unfair wäre ich auch wieder nicht. Mainpean soll wissen, was am neuen Dialer fehlt, und ausreichend Gelegenheit haben, diese Mängel aus der Welt zu schaffen. Denn wenn die RegTP erneut einschreiten muss, kann das Thema Mehrwertdienste für Mainpean endgültig der Vergangenheit angehören.



Uiui, iswas Doc?!? Hat dir einer Kreide in's Popcorn gemischt? :gruebel: 
Sonst warst du doch nie so kritisch gegenüber einer zünftigen "Marktbereinigung".

MfG
L.


----------



## sascha (30 Oktober 2003)

> Mainpean hat einen neuen Dialer herausgebracht. Man muss nun OK eingeben, dann wählt das Ding direkt. Die Taste Enter wird nicht benötigt.



Dies ist nur bedingt richtig. Bei unseren Test gerade (30.10., 0.29 Uhr) war es völlig egal, welchen Buchstaben man eingibt. Im Textfeld erscheint in jedem Fall ein "O", der zweite Buchstabe ist dann ebenso völlig egal, weil sofort die Einwahl beginnt. Ein Abbruchfeld ist dabei nicht vorhanden; einmal gestartet, lässt sich die Einwahl allenfalls durch den Taskmanager beenden. Eine Beurteilung dieses Sachverhalts erspare ich mir - das werden andere machen - wie gehabt


----------



## DocSnyder (30 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn Mainpean seriöse und anständige Dialer anbietet. Im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern ist Mainpean zumindest einer der Einäugigen unter den Blinden. Nicht dass ich denen auch nur eine Träne nachweinen würde, aber IMHO fehlt auch der neuen Dialergeneration nicht viel, bis sie verbraucherfreundlich und seriös sind.

Ich hätte zumindest ein besseres Gefühl, wenn ich eine Beschwerde an die RegTP schreiben würde (an der jetzigen Aktion bin ich völlig unbeteiligt, von diversen Postings abgesehen) und darin belegen kann, dass Mainpean seit Wochen über die Mängel gesicherte Kenntnis hat, als wenn aus heiterem Himmel die RegTP zuschlägt. Auch die Erfolgsaussicht ist bei belegbarer gesicherter Kenntnis wesentlich höher.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Heiko (30 Oktober 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> aber IMHO fehlt auch der neuen Dialergeneration nicht viel, bis sie verbraucherfreundlich und seriös sind.


Zum Beispiel die Entfernung jeglicher Möglichkeit, am Client Skripte auszuführen...


----------



## DocSnyder (30 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bei unseren Test gerade (30.10., 0.29 Uhr) war es völlig egal, welchen Buchstaben man eingibt. Im Textfeld erscheint in jedem Fall ein "O", der zweite Buchstabe ist dann ebenso völlig egal, weil sofort die Einwahl beginnt. Ein Abbruchfeld ist dabei nicht vorhanden; einmal gestartet, lässt sich die Einwahl allenfalls durch den Taskmanager beenden.



Und Mainpean glaubt allen Ernstes, so einen Dialer bei der RegTP registriert zu bekommen bzw. diese Registrierung nicht erneut zu verlieren? Vor allem, wird wenigstens beim Start der Tastaturpuffer geleert, damit das Einwahlkommando nicht mehr von einem Skript kommen kann?

Allmählich muss ich euch recht geben, bei Mainpean ist wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Der Genervte (30 Oktober 2003)

@Snider

Genau das ist es, was ich meine.
Gute Sprüche können sie alle machen, "...aber an den Taten sollt ihr sie messen!" (Zitat - keine Ahnung von wem)


----------



## sascha (30 Oktober 2003)

> Ich hätte zumindest ein besseres Gefühl, wenn ich eine Beschwerde an die RegTP schreiben würde (an der jetzigen Aktion bin ich völlig unbeteiligt, von diversen Postings abgesehen) und darin belegen kann, dass Mainpean seit Wochen über die Mängel gesicherte Kenntnis hat, als wenn aus heiterem Himmel die RegTP zuschlägt.



Das war nicht wirklich aus heiterem Himmel. Ich darf daran erinnern, dass bereits vor zwei Wochen in der Öffentlichkeit die Einschätzung der Reg TP bekannt war, dass ein "Ja, weiter" nicht den Mindestanforderungen genüge. Das hätte man genauso schnell ändern können, wie die MP-Einwahlnummern. Letztere wurden ja schließlich auch nach der Sperr-Anordnung der Reg TP binnen weniger Stunden geändert. 

Andere Anbieter haben von Beginn ab auf das geforderte Textfeld gesetzt - und fahren gut damit. Mainpean hat das nicht getan und die Reg TP hat prompt die Chance ergriffen, der gesamten Branche einen Schuss vor den Bug zu setzen und sich gleichzeitig als Verbraucherschützer zu profilieren. Erstaunlich hierbei: Mainpean hat in der Vergangenheit mehrfach betont, dass sie engste Kontakte zur Reg TP pflegen. Warum bei diesen "Kontakten" niemals auf den - in den Augen der Reg TP - offensichtlichen Mangel der MP-Dialer hingewiesen wurde, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. 

Wie auch immer: Fakt ist, dass die Rücknahme der Registrierungen ein echtes Politikum ist, wie die aktuellen Verlautbarungen u.a. der Bundesregierung und der Bundestagsfraktion der Bündnisgrünen zeigen. Beide stellen sich deutlich und demonstrativ hinter die Entscheidung der Reg TP - zugegeben sicherlich auch aus politischer Motivation. Aber das kann Verbrauchern UND anderen Dialerbetreibern an sich egal sein. Nochmal: Diejenigen, die es vermocht haben, die Verfügungen der Reg TP zu lesen, dürften keine Probleme haben oder bekommen. Wer sie nicht lesen konnte oder wollte, hat Probleme. Aber nicht, und das möchte ich betonen, aus heiterem Himmel. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Smigel (30 Oktober 2003)

@Doc

Das würde nichts bringen, dadurch das der Dialer im Vordergrund steht und das Textfeld den Focus hat braucht man z.B. per VB-Script nur den Befehl sendkeys mit 2 Zeichen abfeuern.


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2003)

Für die Fernsteuerbarkeit von Dialern hatte ich mal ein Programm

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=847952&d=90&a=1&t=1558627

gefunden, bei dem man nicht selbst programmieren muss, um die "Fähigkeiten" zu testen oder zu beweisen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (30 Oktober 2003)

Soll die Mainpean mit ihrem Schrott doch nochmal auf die Schnauze fallen. Daß es auch anders geht zeigen Aconti und Global Netcom.

Counselor


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2003)

> Soll die Mainpean mit ihrem Schrott doch nochmal auf die Schnauze fallen. Daß es auch anders geht zeigen Aconti und Global Netcom.


Anders heißt aber nicht automatisch besser. Die meisten Dialer in der RegTP-DB erfüllen die Minimalbedingungen nicht. Die Entrümpelung fängt halt von oben an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (30 Oktober 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Anders heißt aber nicht automatisch besser. Die meisten Dialer in der RegTP-DB erfüllen die Minimalbedingungen nicht. Die Entrümpelung fängt halt von oben an.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Nun, ich kenne keinen Aconti oder Global Netcom Dialer, bei dem man nach Eingabe zweier willkürlicher Buchstaben schon in der Falle saß. Spannend wird die Entrümpelung sicher noch. Spannend wird es auch noch mit all den nichtregistrierten Dialern.

Counselor


----------



## technofreak (30 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich kenne keinen Aconti oder Global Netcom Dialer, bei dem man nach
> Eingabe zweier willkürlicher Buchstaben schon in der Falle saß. .



Das ist zwar richtig , ingesamt bieten diese Dialer in  ihrem Umfeld, in dem sie eingebettet 
sind auch nicht gerade das Bild des "seriösen Maklers" . Es wird nach wie vor mit allen Tricks gearbeitet 
um den unerfahrenen User zu verwirren und überrollen.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

@devill
Apropos GN - entspricht es den Mindestanforderungen wenn nach Eingabe von "OK" in das dafür vorgesehene Feld sofort die bestehende Verbindung beendet und die neue 0190er aufgebaut wird? Außerdem habe ich in einem aktuell verfügbaren Dialer vergeblich nach dem Hashwert gesucht - ist die Anzeige des Wertes nicht vorgeschrieben? Die betreffende Website des Münchener Vertreters kommt per PN!


----------



## Torian (30 Oktober 2003)

*Hashwert*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> @devill
> Apropos GN - entspricht es den Mindestanforderungen wenn nach Eingabe von "OK" in das dafür vorgesehene Feld sofort die bestehende Verbindung beendet und die neue 0190er aufgebaut wird? Außerdem habe ich in einem aktuell verfügbaren Dialer vergeblich nach dem Hashwert gesucht - ist die Anzeige des Wertes nicht vorgeschrieben? Die betreffende Website des Münchener Vertreters kommt per PN!



Drücke bei dem Dialer auf Einstellungen, dann auf Info. Ganz oben finden sich dann Versionsnummer und der Hashwert. So zumindestens bei einem anderen aktuellen Dialer mit Eingabe von 2 beliebigen Tasten, z.B. OK.
Da Mainpean die eigentlich alle aus dem selben Quellcode kompiliert unterstelle ich dir mal, dass du nicht sorgfältig genug gesucht hast 

Torian

<Ironie>
Was mir fehlt ist eine Aufklärender Schriftzug wie bei Zigarettenschachteln: 
-"Dialer gefärden ihr Bankkonto!"
-"Dialer: Hohe Kosten, wenig Nutzen!"
-"Dialer: Selbstinstallierende Plage ohne Nutzen"
-und der Beste: Bei Problemen mit dieser Software besuchen Sie bitte www.dialerhilfe.de" 
</Ironie>
Bisschen Spaß muss sein, natürlich gibt es auch rechtlich konforme Dialer, die sinnvolle Inhalte anbieten.
(Und jetzt stellt mich für diesen Satz bitte nicht an den Pranger)


----------



## Counselor (30 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @devill
> Apropos GN - entspricht es den Mindestanforderungen wenn nach Eingabe von "OK" in das dafür vorgesehene Feld sofort die bestehende Verbindung beendet und die neue 0190er aufgebaut wird? Außerdem habe ich in einem aktuell verfügbaren Dialer vergeblich nach dem Hashwert gesucht - ist die Anzeige des Wertes nicht vorgeschrieben? Die betreffende Website des Münchener Vertreters kommt per PN!



1. Der Hashwert muß dem Verbraucher bei Installation/Aktivierung/Ausführung mitgeteilt werden.
2. Es muß eine die Zustimmung signalisierende  Eingabe durch Tastatur oder Bildschirmtastatur durch den Nutzer erfolgen.

Wenn das GN-Tool sich nicht so verhält -> Raus aus der Datenbank!

Counselor


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2003)

@ anna

Das Starten des Dialers nach dem "k" von "ok" ist unanständig und unüblich. Bei z.B. fdisk wird natürlich erst nur das Feld ausgefüllt und dann per Absendeknopf aktiviert.

Das passt zum Grundkonsens der seriösen Geschäftsleute, die potentiellen Interessenten möglichst überraschend zu Kunden zu machen, bevor dort die Täuschung mit dem kostenlosen Zugangstool zum Bewusstsein kommt. Dazu passt die fehlende Abbrechen-Funktion während des Einwählvorgangs für den Fall, dass der Getäuschte zu schnell begreift.

Das Dialergeschäft ist auf Seiten der Anbieter frei von moralischen Kategorien, wie ein Spitzenvertreter der Feilschäringszene zu berichten weiß:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?&id=1464360&t=1682499&m=8763433#8763433

Leider ist das Gesetz nicht auf die Kreativität derer ausgerichtet, die es unterlaufen wollen. So richtig explizit ist diese Masche nicht verboten, soweit ich den Text kenne.

Es gibt aber reichlich andere Formulierungen des Gesetzes und der Verordnungen, die bei dem genannten Dialer klar unterschritten werden.

Im übrigen regelt das MWD-Gesetz nicht nur die technische Gestaltung der Dialer. Bereits der Bezug des Anwählprogramms ist explizit zustimmungspflichtig, und zwar in voller Kenntnis der Kostenpflichtigkeit.

Hieran scheitern fast *ALLE* Dialerangebote, die ich kenne.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Oktober 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das Starten des Dialers nach dem "k" von "ok" ist unanständig und unüblich. Bei z.B. fdisk wird natürlich erst nur das Feld ausgefüllt und dann per Absendeknopf aktiviert.


Das ist sehr barmherzig ausgedrückt.
Wenn der Dialer sich geöffnet hat, kann ich mich auf die Tastatur setzen, mit der Stirn draufhauen oder meine Katze über die Tastatur latschen lassen. Ich bezweifle aber mal ganz stark, dass ich meine Zustimmung damit signalisiere, dass sich das Ding jetzt einwählen darf.

*Sind die Einstellungen richtig?
Verbinden mit xxxxxxxx?

Tippen Sie "OK" ein [ __ ]*

Wenn ich das als Dialog verstehe und NÖ eingebe, habe ich bereits den Schlamassel...
Das ist wie mit der Hammelplage.


----------



## Torian (30 Oktober 2003)

Der Dialer wurde schon wieder überarbeitet: Die Preisangabe ist jetzt etwas größer und die Klick-Texte Abbrechen, AGB/Hilfe und Einstellungen sind endlich richtige Buttons.
Dafür wurde der Anbietername Painpean von der Hauptseite entfernt.

Das Eingeben von falschen Buchstaben führt aber immer noch zu OK.
Wobei ich das K hier auf der Arbeit nicht ausprobieren kann/möchte 

Bin mal gespannt wie der sich in den nächsten Tagen noch Schrittweise verändert 

Torian


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2003)

@ haudraufundschluss

Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf einen anderen Dialer, der tatsächlich auf das "o" und das "k" gewartet hat. Der Sternwähler ist dort anders zu bewertet. Das wird sich erst durch Maßnahmen der RegTP ändern, schrittweise.

Ich kann jetzt nicht testen: Nimmt der Sternwähler jetzt auch "Esc" als "ja"?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Torian (30 Oktober 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann jetzt nicht testen: Nimmt der Sternwähler jetzt auch "Esc" als "ja"?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Nein, der Sternwähler ignoriert die Esc und die F-Tasten. Mit der Zurück-Taste kann man sogar korrigieren 

Torian


----------



## peanuts (30 Oktober 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> @ haudraufundschluss
> 
> Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf einen anderen Dialer, der tatsächlich auf das "o" und das "k" gewartet hat. Der Sternwähler ist dort anders zu bewertet. Das wird sich erst durch Maßnahmen der RegTP ändern, schrittweise.
> 
> ...



Das nicht gerade. Aber egal, welche Buchstaben-, Ziffern- oder Sonderzeichentasten man drückt, es wird immer OK eingetragen. Da muss man zu gegebener Zeit der RegTP Bescheid sagen.


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2003)

Mein Hinweis war bezogen auf



> Apropos GN - entspricht es den Mindestanforderungen wenn nach Eingabe von "OK" in das dafür vorgesehene Feld sofort die bestehende Verbindung beendet und die neue 0190er aufgebaut wird? Außerdem habe ich in einem aktuell verfügbaren Dialer vergeblich nach dem Hashwert gesucht - ist die Anzeige des Wertes nicht vorgeschrieben? Die betreffende Website des Münchener Vertreters kommt per PN!


und nicht auf den Sternwähler.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Raimund (30 Oktober 2003)

*Der Fileschärer*

@dvill,

Feilschärer oder Freischärler?

http://wikipedia.t-st.de/data/Freisch%E4rler

Du wirst einem Analfabeten nicht mit der Moral kommen können: Das kann er nicht entziffern.

Zu früheren Zeiten wäre er Raubritter, Strauchdieb, Wegelagerer oder kleiner Betrüger gewesen, heute gibt er den "Geschäftsmann".

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Hashwert*



			
				Torian schrieb:
			
		

> ...Drücke bei dem Dialer auf Einstellungen, dann auf Info. Ganz oben finden sich dann Versionsnummer und der Hashwert. So zumindestens bei einem anderen aktuellen Dialer mit Eingabe von 2 beliebigen Tasten, z.B. OK.
> Da Mainpean die eigentlich alle aus dem selben Quellcode kompiliert unterstelle ich dir mal, dass du nicht sorgfältig genug gesucht hast


@Torian, Du liegst mit Deinem Posting etwas daneben - hier handelt es sich *nicht *um eine Mainpeanprodukt. Den Dialer habe soeben nochmals betrachtet und den Hashwert nun angezeigt bekommen, was am vergangenen Montag nicht der Fall war. Nur die Adresse des Betreibers ist nun noch falsch aber das tut eher nix zur Sache, solange seine Post ankommt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

@Torian, ups - der vorherige Beitrag kam natürlich von mir.


----------



## Torian (30 Oktober 2003)

@anna: Hatte mich schon gewundert, du gehörst hier ja nicht gerade zu den Anfängern  
Das mit GN = Global Netcom hatte ich wohl übersehen.

Torian


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

Also ich muss beim Sterndialer OK eingeben. Bei z.B. JA passiert garnichts. Oder bin isch blind....

Hippi


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Oktober 2003)

Da liest und lernt jemand...
War heute Mittag noch anders...


----------



## Torian (30 Oktober 2003)

Hipp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss beim Sterndialer OK eingeben. Bei z.B. JA passiert garnichts. Oder bin isch blind....
> Hippi


Jetzt geht das echt nicht mehr.

Torian

Sorry für mein ehemals falsches Posting, aber ich komme bei Mainpeans vielen Updates anscheinend nicht ganz mit


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2003)

Hipp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss beim Sterndialer OK eingeben. Bei z.B. JA passiert garnichts. Oder bin isch blind....
> 
> Hippi



Welchen der ca. 400000 Dialer meinst du denn? 

cp


----------



## jupp11 (30 Oktober 2003)

Seid ihr euch eigentlich darüber im klaren , daß ihr mit eurer pingeligen Mäkelei an dem OK 
Hunderte von AWMs in den Hungertod treibt? 
Aus einem der einschlägigen Foren:


> *Das OK Feld lässt den umsatz fallen, soviel steht fest.
> Und ich denke mal das der Umsatz nicht grade wenig fällt. *



Jupp

PS: Spendenkontos sollen in Kürze eingerichtet werden


----------



## Heiko (30 Oktober 2003)

Jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr euch eigentlich darüber im klaren , daß ihr mit eurer pingeligen Mäkelei an dem OK
> Hunderte von AWMs in den Hungertod treibt?


"Could have happened to a nicer guy"
_Stephen Kind, "The Stand"_


----------



## peanuts (30 Oktober 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr euch eigentlich darüber im klaren , daß ihr mit eurer pingeligen Mäkelei an dem OK
> Hunderte von AWMs in den Hungertod treibt?
> Aus einem der einschlägigen Foren:
> 
> ...



Komisch. Irgendwie will sich bei mir kein Mitleid einstellen...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Hipp schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs eben getestet. Bei allen !!!!!

North S.


----------



## Raimund (30 Oktober 2003)

*Hungertod in der Branche!*

   
@jupp11,

die Paten des Gewerbes könnten doch einen Hilfsfonds aus den gebunkerten Einkünften einrichten.

Ansonsten lassen wir schon mal hier den Hut herum gehen?

Aktion:

"Haste mal 'nen Euro für 'nen gescheiterten Abzocker!"

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (30 Oktober 2003)

North Star schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs eben getestet. Bei allen !!!!!
> North S.



Wow , wieviel 100 TeraHertz hat dein PC? oder sogar Exohertz?  

tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

Die Retp hat gestern nachträglich ihre Pressemitteilung vom 18.August verändert.
Kann man ganz unten lesen. Das verheisst nichts Gutes. Der "Button-Text" ist weg. Kann man sowas machen?

http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/02826/index.html

Olle Ulli


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

Noch was:
http://www.bundesregierung.de/Nachrichten-,417.524172/artikel/Bundesregierung-bekaempft-den-.htm

Da steht was von 3 Euro pro Minute. Können die sich jetzt mal festlegen. Mal 2 Euro. Jetzt wieder 3 Euro. Manno. Is ja wie bei der Maut.

Olle Ulli


----------



## technofreak (30 Oktober 2003)

> „Die wirkungsvollsten Mittel gegen missbräuchliche Nutzungen sind Transparenz und die Möglichkeit zum bewussten Handeln des Verbrauchers“, sagte Präsident Matthias Kurth in Bonn. „Daher hat die Regulierungsbehörde auch Vorgaben für explizite Zustimmungen gemacht.“ Dies kann z. B. das Eintippen eines Wortes statt eines einfachen Klicks sein.
> Zur besseren Transparenz müssen Dialer bei grafischen Oberflächen auch Merkmale wie
> 
> Mindestgröße der Schrift für die Lesbarkeit oder
> ...


Schwammiger gehts bald nicht mehr , wo sind diese Definitionen der Mindestgröße der Schrift usw.

Der absolute Hammer ist diese Aussage:



> „Daher hat die Regulierungsbehörde auch Vorgaben für explizite Zustimmungen gemacht.“
> Dies* kann *z. B. das Eintippen eines Wortes statt eines einfachen Klicks sein.



eine absolut klare und eindeutige Definition  :wall: 

tf


----------



## Der Genervte (30 Oktober 2003)

*???*

was anderes ist auch eigenartig:

http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/02826/index.html

Zitat:

"Bei (0)190er Rufnummern, die nur noch bis Ende 2005 genutzt werden dürfen, war die Suche nach ...."

Bis Ende 2005? Dachte, das Thema 0190 ist ab Dezember abgegessen?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

*Re: ???*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> was anderes ist auch eigenartig:
> 
> http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/02826/index.html
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nur bei Dialern.

Olle Ulli


----------



## technofreak (30 Oktober 2003)

http://www.politik-digital.de/econsumer/verbraucherschutz/0900.shtml


> Aus 0190 mach 0900
> Noch einfacher und durchsichtiger soll das Nummergeflecht durch die 0900 Nummern werden.
> Sie gibt es seit dem 1. Januar 2003 und sie sollen bis zum 31. Dezember 2005 die 0190 Nummern ersetzen.



tf


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2003)

Mal eine Frage an die juristische Abteilung:

Dieser Chamäleon-Dialer, der ständig etwas anders aussieht, enthält die folgenden AGBs:



> Allgemeines
> 
> Sie schließen mit der Nutzung unseres Internetangebotes einen Vertrag mit der Mainpean GmbH, Scharnweber Strasse 69, 12587 Berlin vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer Andreas Richter.
> 
> ...



Der Verweis auf die AGBs im Zwischennetz fördert aber weitere Klauseln zutage, die nicht unerheblich sind, nämlich



> 10. Die Installation der Einwahlsoftware und/oder der Zugriff auf die angebotenen Internet-Inhalte ist untersagt, wenn der User nicht mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist.



Mit dem Dialer werden auch Inhalte abgerechnet, die sich gezielt an 14-Jährige richten (Schulaufgaben für die 8. Klasse).

Da klemmt es doch erheblich.

Gemäß FST-Kodex müssen Minderjährige aufgefordert werden, ihre Eltern zuvor um Erlaubnis zu bitten.

Dürfen seriöse Geschäftsleute Angebote an Minderjährige machen, obwohl sie wissen, dass diese das Zahlungsmittel explizit nicht benutzen dürfen?

Darf die wesentliche Klausel aus den AGBs im Dialer weggelassen werden? Was gilt denn dann?

Wenn ein Anbieter diese Widersprüche zu vertreten hat und bei der RegTP die Gesetzmäßigkeit seines Dialers ausdrücklich zusagen muss, macht sich dieser nicht irgendwo angreifbar?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Eniac (31 Oktober 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, bestimmt ist die Zielgruppe dieser Seiten 18-jährige Achtklässler. Davon sollte es laut PISA doch nicht wenige geben.  

Ein seriöses Unternehmen wie Bquadrat/Meanpain würde sich doch nicht an Kindern bereichern wollen.


Eniac


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2003)

@ dvill



Jetzt bekommst Du eine typische Juristen-Antwort: Es kommt darauf an.


http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/110.html



> § 110
> Bewirken der Leistung mit eigenen Mitteln
> Ein von dem Minderjährigen ohne Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters geschlossener Vertrag gilt als von Anfang an wirksam, wenn der Minderjährige die vertragsmäßige Leistung mit Mitteln bewirkt, die ihm zu diesem Zweck oder zu freier Verfügung von dem Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von einem Dritten überlassen worden sind



FST geht wohl richtigerweise davon aus, dass Minderjährige nicht soviel eigene Mittel haben, dass sie Dialer-Kosten tragen können.

Weglassen kann man solche Hinweise, wenn man dann aber auch akzeptiert, dass es kein Geld gibt, wenn die Erzeihungsberechtigten die Genehmigung des Geschäfts versagen.


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Oktober 2003)

JUHUUU, ich kann dem Juristen mal widersprechen:

Falsch getroffen, Herr Kollege. DVills Frage löst sich mit § 305 BGB. Die weiteren AGBs sind nicht einbezogen, da es in den ersten unmissverständlich heißt: "Diese Vertragsinformationen können Sie unter http://pay.stardialer.de/pay-now/agb.php downloaden."
Was also an anderer Stelle noch steht, ist nach Verbraucher's Erwartung der gleiche Text. Dieser ist dann (wenn überhaupt) einbezogene AGB des zu schließenden Vertrags. Und mehr nicht.

Zur Ehrenrettung: Da damit dann das gesetzliche Leitbild gilt, bekommt das Posting von DerJurist wieder Futter


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> JUHUUU, ich kann dem Juristen mal widersprechen:
> 
> Falsch getroffen, Herr Kollege. DVills Frage löst sich mit § 305 BGB. Die weiteren AGBs sind nicht einbezogen, da es in den ersten unmissverständlich heißt: "Diese Vertragsinformationen können Sie unter http://pay.stardialer.de/pay-now/agb.php downloaden."
> Was also an anderer Stelle noch steht, ist nach Verbraucher's Erwartung der gleiche Text. Dieser ist dann (wenn überhaupt) einbezogene AGB des zu schließenden Vertrags. Und mehr nicht.
> ...




Die Freude lasse ich unkommentiert.


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Oktober 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage an die juristische Abteilung:
> (...)
> Gemäß FST-Kodex müssen Minderjährige aufgefordert werden, ihre Eltern zuvor um Erlaubnis zu bitten.
> 
> ...



Ergänzung, da §§ 104 ff. BGB ja tatsächlich noch entscheidend sind:

Die Einwilligung, die nach § 107 BGB notwendig ist, kann auch darin bestehen, dass die Eltern vorher eine Art Generaleinwilligung dadurch erteilen, dass sie den Minderjährigen "die entsprechenden Mittel zur Verfügung stellen". Es gibt Stimmen, die in der unbeaufsichtigten Nutzung des elterlichen PC bzw. dessen Telefonanschlusses diese Einwilligung sehen. Die hierdurch erworbenen Mittel sind dann solche, die unter § 110 BGB fallen.
In diesem Fall ist das Geschäft wirksam und rechtlich zahlbar.

Interessant aber ist, dass seriöse Geschäftsleute es hierauf ankommen lassen. Die Rechtsmeinung ist recht dürftig und auch nicht obergerichtlich untermauert - einen ganzen Geschäftszweig hierauf aufzubauen, ist mutig.

Es könnte ja sogar argumentiert werden, dass durch die Versagung des Geschäftsbindungswillens mit Minderjährigen (s. AGB) es auf die Einwilligung gar nicht ankommt, da der MWD-Anbieter diese Angebote nicht annehmen will (  ) - in diesem Fall ist das ohne Vertrag = ohne Rechtsgrund Erhaltene als ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung zu erstatten - und über DIESEN Wert bestimmt nicht der Tarif der Telefonleitung


----------



## Counselor (31 Oktober 2003)

@Katzenhai

§ 16 III 3 TKV:

```
Ist der Nachweis erbracht, daß der Netzzugang in vom Kunden nicht zu vertretendem Umfang genutzt wurde, oder rechtfertigen Tatsachen die Annahme, daß die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen zurückzuführen ist, ist der Anbieter nicht berechtigt, die betreffenden Verbindungsentgelte vom Kunden zu fordern.
```

Es gibt Stimmen, die aus dieser Bestimmung folgern, daß ein Anspruch des Netzbetreibers auf Zahlung der Verbindungsentgelte für Anrufe Dritter nur dann nicht besteht, wenn der Endkunde den Nachweis erbringt, daß der Anschluß in einem von ihm nicht zu vertretenden Umfang genutzt wurde. Andere sehen eine Stellvertrettung; wieder andere meinen, der Anbieter schulde die Verbindungsleistung dem Drittnutzer aufgrund eines echten Vertrags zu Gunsten Dritter und die nächsten argumentieren mit einer quasivertraglichen Haftung des Anschlußinhabers für Dritte.

Counselor


----------

